# 07' MOSQUITO MADNESS II & PORTAGE POWERHOUSE OPEN FOR ONLINE REGISTRATION



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2007ONLINEPAYMENT/HOME.html

I appreciate all the OGF anglers input for helping determine things for 2007! We split them down the middle- Mosquito Madness featuring MORE $ and a high front $10,000 first place pay, while Portage Powerhouse is paying NINE checks between $1,000-$5,000!!!!! on top of 17 total in the kitty!!!! 

One high front end and one balanced pay- hope all enjoys!!!

Complete details/rules/payout and ONLINE REGISTRATION has begun for the capped fields of 100 teams.

You can access direct above - 2007 NOAA schedule is also released on the schedules page here:
http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

Get 'em~
Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We will be registering for mosquito maddness again this year, as will I be fishing your ladue circuit.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

What ya think 50 entries before Christmas????? 

mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It's a win~win Ranger! Gives those who desire an early shot- and allows me to do all pre-event work during the winter!!!

More details and formal webpages developed for each open in the near future.

Enjoy~

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You have to be really on the ball to have everything ready for 2007. I was just trying to start a fun poll to see what it might be. I looked at it again and it might seem sarcastic sp? but thats far from what it meant. SORRY!

MARK


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Man Ranger...what?? your meds dont refill until the begining of the month!?  

No misunderstandings here at all- I say Madness is full by Jan.!!!???

I hope so- I can get the board completed by then!!!! I gotta admit I am also setting the "late payers" up. I'll simply comment "you've had since Sept of last year to pay"!

Portage will hold out until warm spring sun drenches our souls with the urge- then BAM!!!

Nip


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

I bet Portage fills up long before Mosquito does. Portage is a much stronger fishery where just about anyone can bust a big bag.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I heard Portage has over 70 entries already. Can I bring my money to your house?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Aint fishermen wonderful  I got 11 phone calls within 12 hours of the webpages release lololol I'm glad it's not spring! 

Not at 70- but first 6 entries received.

I just might have 200 name tags completed by New years Day !% 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Rory your like the Don King of fishing. Doing a great job though. Portage will fill quickly, so with that in mind I guess I better be nice to the wife. There goes my super black eagle.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Now thats scary! I'm bald though  

Thanks for the positive vibes- I have a great team of folks who make things what they are and they recommitted themselves for next year...otherwise I'd just be fishn'!!!

Get 'em-

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Rory, you were looking for suggestions in another thread and I failed to mention that you should leave West Branch OFF the 2007 schedule!
In it's place we could fish my bathtub, we'd all have a better shot at getting a limit of bass and we sure as hell would'nt catch any muskie or pike!!!

Just a thought, albeit a good one.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lol  

Three weekends ago it took 17lbs to win an event at WB- 5 fish !% 

I agree it can be a tough lake but it definately has made a substantial return from the past 3 years. It used to be THE heavyweight hitter of the tri-lake region.

Me and the boys went tonight, out of the 20 so far for Sat, I think 19 were pre-fishn today!!! Everyone I saw was smiling- kinda scary!

I knew going into it, especially with the date for 06', WB isn't a big crowd pleaser. It fits well though into the montra of NOAA, albeit a blackball for a points race of AOY type series. It's the beauty of having OPENS- no need to fish it if you don't feel confident.

It'll probally be sometime before WB makes it to a 2-day open status. Watch the weights from Sat though- I think it'll be a surprise for many! Possibly the best of the NOAA season for 06"!????

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm excited for West Branch in May....BIG FISH!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

west branch and milton may be the only big sleeper lakes around, all the other get hit hard. I'm beggin my club to do west branch next year...


----------



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> lol
> 
> Three weekends ago it took 17lbs to win an event at WB- 5 fish !%
> 
> ...


17lbs!!! Musky tournament?

10-11lb to win on Saturday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...nope, Pike!


----------

